# Which trials bike?



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

ok so im looking at the 

-echo control
-zoo! pitbull
-gu typhoon 26"
-adamant a1 or a2?

a few others also.

im just beginning. ive been doing stuff on my specialized P.3 and that doesnt cut it anymore.

whats a good beginner bike? or just a good all around bike? (trials)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Look at the Brisa B26d... one of the only Stock trials bikes I'd trust with a rear disc brake, has a nice little mount inbetween the seatstay and chainstay... solid design and high quality.

that said, I don't know anything about the ones you posted... I have an older Echo urban, but I have never ridden any of their new stuff... I've seen a picture of a Gu, but not sure if it was the one you listed, it was just crazy machined everywhere, looked pretty sick...


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Go to http://www.observedtrials.net, the best trials site on the web. People on this site seem to know very little about trials, besides the few people from OT.net that post on here.
With that said, I'd avoid the B26D. Sure, the disc design is reliable, but the geometry is really pretty funky (and rear discs kinda suck for trials anyway). People on OT.net bash Brisa all the time for various reasons. I speak from experience (I had one). The quality is good, the finish is good, but the customer service is crap, especially since I'm pretty sure they're out of business now.
The recent Chinese offerings from Echo/Zoo/Czar/Adamant/GU (all the same company by the way) are all great from what I've heard. You just have to find a geometry you like, but as a beginner, you probably have no idea what you'd prefer.
From the sounds of it, you're looking into stock bikes. Good choice for versatility (sorta), but mods are much easier to learn on. At least they used to be, I hear the new high BB stocks ride just like a mod, so not much different...
Anyway, go over to observedtrials.net and ask there. People will get grumpy because that sort of question gets asked all the time, so do a search first. But for trials information, you can't beat that site.
Hope you stick with trials. Once you master the basics it's all fun. It can be hard to get started though...


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had my eyes on the Adamant lately. The Echos are nice and the Zoo Pitbull are tempting choices. I would say that you need to look at which side you want to lean toward: lighter to pull and lift easier or tougher if you are a bigger rider.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

THat is a hot bike, I'd hit it.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Here are the Zoo Pitbull, Echo Hifi, and Echo Control









I still think that the Adamant would be my choice.


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

yeah my top choice is the echo control. i was also checkin out the Koxx levelboss and xtp. the 06 levelboss looks a little funky. i want something with a BB that isnt too high though. like around +10-20


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've always wondered why trials bike never have a rear disc but often seem to have a front one.


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

They dont usually have disc brakes in the rear because they can slip. Hydraulic rim brakes with ground rims (rims that have been grinded on the contact area to be rough) wont slip. or very hard to. thats why.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Alright, thank you.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, it's more than that...

There are certainly hydraulic discs out there that have big rotors and you could work with pad/rotor combos that don't tend to slip. A rim brake is still going to give more leverage, and you can grind the rims.

The bigger problem is the disc caliper mounts themselves. Regular riders tend to go forward and use the discs to slow the forward motion of the wheel to a stop. In trials, you would be doing all kinds of things to that brake. The worst is that trials requires you to lock the brake and stop quickly with the rear wheel travelling _backwards_. The disc tabs that hold the caliper on the frame are not designed for that sort of stress. There are rumors/reports of folks ripping the disc tabs off, or worse yet the seatstay itself.

Some newer trials frame designs are placing the disc mount between the seat and chainstays, and some are doing strengthening of the regular mount. If the market was bigger, I am sure that we would see a new trials-specific disc mount standard, but people already seem confused enough with IS and post mounts.


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

I am accually ordering a simtra st-1. the disk tabs on that bike are designed for trials abuse and are VERY strong. so i guess il see...


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

minus9 said:


> Well, it's more than that...
> 
> There are certainly hydraulic discs out there that have big rotors and you could work with pad/rotor combos that don't tend to slip. A rim brake is still going to give more leverage, and you can grind the rims.
> 
> ...


Regardless of what manufacturers do to reinforce the mounting area, you still have to deal with the issues of spoke wind-up and absolute pad/rotor gripping power. I used a rear disk for a few years and got tired of the vague feeling while on the rear wheel so I switched back to a maggie. I don't think that most of the people who run a rear disk have the requisite skill to make it worth the extra weight and potential points of failure.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoever posted first, are you saying you aren't going to be using your P.3 anymore?

If not, will you maybe sell it for a good price? If you can ship it to me, I might be able to buy . . .

Just curious, what do you have on the P.3, and what year is it?


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

smudge, you are definitely right there. There are even more issues with rear discs. I just got one of the GU Typhoon frames and I'll be glad to have an HS-33 in the back.

That Simtra frame looks really nice. Follow up with some pics when you have it built up.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

i am saving for this bike. i would trust this disc just as much, or more, as a brisa.


----------

